# SAB Bicycles?



## skittlebrau (Mar 25, 2008)

So I'm in my LBS this afternoon and they had 2 2006 SAB road cycles on clearance and heavily discounted. There is a 2006 Ischia model marked down from $3500 to $2000. It has a sweet FSA carbon crankset, red Fulcrum wheels/hubs, and full Ultegra components. It's a 58cm and just my size, I'm going tomorrow for a test ride and this is for my first road bike. Very tight looking ride, it seems to speak to me and say "Buy me, I'm fast!!"

Has anyone ever heard of the brand, good or bad?  Better yet, anyone have one of these cycles? I don't see their brand in any of the forums either.

TIA!
-skittlebrau


----------



## boblibido (Apr 29, 2008)

*Sab Parts*

I have a Sab Egadi. I love it, BUT make sure you buy a few derailleur hangers if you are going to buy the frame. Plano Cycling and Fitness DOES NOT support the brand anymore, and you guessed it, my hanger is bent.

So, if you want a great bike with a great ride, and you don't mind explaining it to people, go for it. Just be sure to spend the extra money for the extra hangers.


----------



## skittlebrau (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm happy to hear I'm not the only one out here with a Sab bike (it's actually the Gorgonia model) - I did end up purchasing the bike and have realy enjoyed it so far. Let me know where you end up getting the derailleur hangers, or if I need to find someone that speaks Italian and call them directly.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*SAB Info*

It's a company located in the Republic of San Marino (within Italy). Their email address is [email protected] 

Good luck.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Bikes from Italy are always the coolest looking. Have any pictures?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Photos are on the website: www.sab.sm


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool looking bikes.


----------



## boblibido (Apr 29, 2008)

*Hangers*

I may have found a place for the derailleur hangers. I am not sure if it is going to fit, so I will let you know what happens.


----------

